# Self employed visa help



## Rags158 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey there hows it going? Sorry if its in the wrong place i sneezed whilst clicking the button

Im new here so please be kind ) 

We want to set up a Music Studio for advertising, singers, etc my girlfriend is a singer, composer, lyricist with national and international releases also several awards for best single and album.

we would like to get the self employed visa but understand it costs quite a few thousand which we don't have, and to get a visa under the arts category is impossible as we don't have anyone to sponsor us so the question is........
Are the requirements the same to be self employed as they are for business visa as in you need a bucket full of money to apply? 

Also can i also apply for the visa whilst visiting Australia if so wouldn't i need to extend my visitor visa and is that allowed and am i allowed to work whilst the process is under way? 

Or if anyone knows of any other visa in which we may be qualified for please let us know, She has a masters degree in music.

sorry for all the questions i have a million more but this will do for now. 

Thanks 

Chris and Ilze


----------

